# Skype und Sound - komm nicht klar

## bastain

Hi,

also ich habe mir jetzt mal verschiedene Threads zum Thema Skype und Sound angeschaut, komme mit meinem Problem hier nihct so ganz klar.

skype

Running artsd found

Starting artsd wrapped skype

==========================================

Das erscheint, wenn ich Skype von der Konsole aus aufrufe. Sound habe ich aber keinen....bei keinen Funktionen. Den Testecho123 kann ich anrufenund höre den auch, kann auch telefonieren und höre alles. Aber die Systemsounds werden nicht abgespielt und es poppen weder Nachrichten noch einkommende Anrufe auf. So bringt mir auch Skype nichts  :Smile:  Unter Options habe ich alles eingestellt, was diesbezüglich möglich war. 

Ein anderes Problem ist auch, dass bereits beantwortete Messages mir im tray immer noch blinkend angezeigt werden, was verwirrend ist. Muss dann immer Doppelclick auf das Tray-Icon und dann erst dort die nachricht erneut abrufen...das Lusti

ge ist, ich habe Tray-Alert unter Oprions deaktiviert  :Smile: 

Jemand ähnliche Probleme?

bastian

----------

## bastain

Also den Systemsound habe ich jetzt mit esound hinbekommen....(stand in einem Thread). Die anderen b eiden Probleme bleiben noch.

----------

## bastain

Es ist nur bedingt spannend sich mit sich selbst zu unterhalten...  :Smile: 

Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand bei folgendem Problem helfen:

Skype hat zwar jetztSound...aber es hat glaube ich weniger an Esound gelegen, sondern eher daran, das ich die Anwendnung nach demm KDE-Start erst beenden und dann neu starten muss. Dann habe ich auch Sound. Woran das auch immer liegen mag. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das automatisiere?

----------

## Aldo

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Skype hat zwar jetztSound...aber es hat glaube ich weniger an Esound gelegen, sondern eher daran, das ich die Anwendnung nach demm KDE-Start erst beenden und dann neu starten muss. Dann habe ich auch Sound. Woran das auch immer liegen mag. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich das automatisiere?

 

Schuß in's Blaue:

Stell mal im Kontollzentrum -> Sound & Multimedia -> Sound-System die Option "Autom abschalten, wenn inaktiv für:" und setze dort einen Wert von 1-3 Sekunden.

Also das hat mir bei einigen Soundproblemen geholfen...

----------

## bastain

Hat leider nichts gebracht...naja immerhin gibt es ja den Workaround, dass ich Skype neu starte. Vielleicht legts sich das problem mit einer neuen Version von selbst. Wenn sonst noch jemandem etwas einfällt...ich teste es gern  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Hat leider nichts gebracht...naja immerhin gibt es ja den Workaround, dass ich Skype neu starte. Vielleicht legts sich das problem mit einer neuen Version von selbst. Wenn sonst noch jemandem etwas einfällt...ich teste es gern 

 

Abolut OT, aber ich erwähne es trotzdem mal.

Ich habe durch dich motiviert mir mal dieses Skype installiert. 

Setze ALSA mit OSS-Emulation sowie arts als Soundserver ein und KDE 3.4.3 

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-1.2.0.18  +arts -esd -static 0 kB
```

Arts auf fullduplex gestellt und skype gestartet. Es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, ich war geschockt, hatte mit stundenlangen Konfig-Orgien gerechnet.

Allerdings kann ich nicht gleichtzeitig Musik hören und Skypen. Deshalb empfinde ich dieses Programm als schei* und werde, wie bis jetzt auch wegen CS und Binär, es weiter nicht fördern. Da kann die Sprachqualität auch so gut sein.

Auch wenn ich dir jetzt nicht konkret helfen kann:

Anscheinend bist du ein Pech- oder ich ein Glücks-Vogel  :Smile: 

----------

## bastain

 *Quote:*   

> Ich habe durch dich motiviert mir mal dieses Skype installiert. 
> 
> Setze ALSA mit OSS-Emulation sowie arts als Soundserver ein und KDE 3.4.3 

 

```
[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-1.2.0.18  +arts -esd -static 0 kB
```

Arts auf fullduplex gestellt und skype gestartet. Es hat auf Anhieb funktioniert, ich war geschockt, hatte mit stundenlangen Konfig-Orgien gerechnet.

Allerdings kann ich nicht gleichtzeitig Musik hören und Skypen. Deshalb empfinde ich dieses Programm als schei* und werde, wie bis jetzt auch wegen CS und Binär, es weiter nicht fördern. Da kann die Sprachqualität auch so gut sein.

Auch wenn ich dir jetzt nicht konkret helfen kann:

Anscheinend bist du ein Pech- oder ich ein Glücks-Vogel  :Smile: [/quote]

Also erstmal finde ich klasse, dass ich Dich motiviert habe...das nur btw  :Wink: 

Dann finde ich es auch ziemlich daneben, dass Skype CS ist und auch nur eine uralt-version im Portage liegt....aber viele Leute in meinem Freundeskreis benutzen Skype und Windoof....und da muss man manchmal halt.....

Was ich am meisten hasse an der Sype-Sache ist, dass es einmal funktioniert mit dem Sound, einmal nicht. Sowohl mit den Systemsound als auch mit der übertragenen Sprache. habe jetzt esound gestartet...gestoppt...gestartet...Skype neu gestartet...es geht. Beim nächsten mal Booten wird es wohl wieder das gleiche sein. und sonst hatte ich nie was mit esound zu schaffen und es ging trotzdem.

Aber noch eine andere frage. Mein Mikro ist auf meine Lautsprecher geschaltet...Rückkopplungen. Aber wenn ich es in Kmix runterziehe, hört ich mein gegenüber auch weniger. Kann ich es nicht lokal stummschalten?

----------

## nic0000

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Was ich am meisten hasse an der Sype-Sache ist, dass es einmal funktioniert mit dem Sound, einmal nicht. Sowohl mit den Systemsound als auch mit der übertragenen Sprache. habe jetzt esound gestartet...gestoppt...gestartet...Skype neu gestartet...es geht. Beim nächsten mal Booten wird es wohl wieder das gleiche sein. und sonst hatte ich nie was mit esound zu schaffen und es ging trotzdem.

 

Ich schnalle den Soundkram mit arts schon nicht richtig und deshalb meide ich esd & co. Naja,der Tag hat nur 28 Stunden  :Wink: 

 *bastain wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber noch eine andere frage. Mein Mikro ist auf meine Lautsprecher geschaltet...Rückkopplungen. Aber wenn ich es in Kmix runterziehe, hört ich mein gegenüber auch weniger. Kann ich es nicht lokal stummschalten?

 

Also ich war positiv überrascht, da Skype anscheinend eine Rückkopplung-Unterdrückung hat. Nur wenn beide gleichtzeitig Quatschen, ist etwas davon zu hören. 

Ich verstehe deine Beschreibung nicht wirklich. Bitte nochmal und gaaaanz langsam.

----------

## bastain

 *Quote:*   

> Ich schnalle den Soundkram mit arts schon nicht richtig und deshalb meide ich esd & co. Naja,der Tag hat nur 28 Stunden 

 

Achja...aber immerhin weisst Du, wie man arts auf Vollduplex stellt...bitte teilen....

 *Quote:*   

> Ich verstehe deine Beschreibung nicht wirklich. Bitte nochmal und gaaaanz langsam.

 

mal ganz abgesehen von Skype, wo es Feedbacktechnisch auch keine probelem gibt. Wenn ich mit dem Finger auf mein Mikro tippe, höre ich ein "popp popp" aus meinen Boxen....das soll nicht sein. Wie stelle ich das um.... langsam genug?  :Wink: 

----------

## nic0000

 *bastain wrote:*   

> Achja...aber immerhin weisst Du, wie man arts auf Vollduplex stellt...bitte teilen....

 

Jaja, ich bin schon ein wahrer Held  :Smile: 

Kde-Kontrollzentrum->Sound&MM->Sound-System->Reiter "Hardware" -> Volldublex (X)

Ich habe es auch kaum glauben wollen  :Wink:  So "unüblich" einfach.

 *bastain wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Ich verstehe deine Beschreibung nicht wirklich. Bitte nochmal und gaaaanz langsam. 
> 
> mal ganz abgesehen von Skype, wo es Feedbacktechnisch auch keine probelem gibt. Wenn ich mit dem Finger auf mein Mikro tippe, höre ich ein "popp popp" aus meinen Boxen....das soll nicht sein. Wie stelle ich das um.... langsam genug? 

 

Also allgemein in KDE?

Keine Ahnung  :Sad: 

Da gibt es wohl nichts außer das MIcro so hinzustellen das es die Boxen nicht hört.

Ansonsten gibt es noch den Capture Regler, über den die Lautstärke der Aufnahme geregelt wird, mehr fällt mir nicht ein.

----------

## bastain

Doch so einfach...hachja..also manchmal!

Danke für den morgendlichen Plausch...

----------

